# ?'s for anyone using one of the online print/marketing sites



## exercion (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been considering using the MPIX service for selling photos, and would like to ask someone using it a few questions: What's your overall satisfaction rating of it? How do your customers like the way it works? Is it as easy to use as it sounds? I ran through the demo, but never did see the area for customers to choose framing, how does that work?


Thanks,
Eric


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't set up selling prints through MPIX, but I have purchased a TON of prints from MPIX for myself and clients.  And their quality is outstanding.  Not one complaint from me, or my clients.

At the moment, when I sell prints to clients, I just order them myself and deliver the prints myself.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2011)

Mpix is a consumer print lab. You can buy prints from them, but you can't sell your prints through them.

Mpix has a B2B relationship with www.zenfolio.com, which is where you can get set up so your customers can order Mpix products.

A link to one of my Zenfolio accounts is down in my siggy - Keith Harrod | Image Works.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 5, 2011)

Mpix is Millers. You can sell your prints to your customers through Millers storefront. They offer A Portrait Storefront for wedding and portrait sittings and an Event storefront for sports and events. It is $25 a month with a 3 month minimum commitment. Unlimited events. They reccomend that you do not host more than 1000 images per event. They Do all the printing fullfillment, payment processing and shipping. At the end of each month they send you a check for the profits minus their 10% cut. 

You can also use Collages.net. Same set up but you can pay per shoot without a monthly commitment fee. Their % is higher though. They can do everything Millers can do. 

I like Millers better but Collages isn't bad and their prints are nice. Collages had a 50% sale on their 16x20's so I had a bunch printed up for $6.99 each. You do not get any of the profits from their framing services (Either one of them or both has this condition, I can't remember)


----------



## exercion (Feb 5, 2011)

My bad, I forgot which place I had been looking at (that's what I get for trusting my memory). Yes Mpix does great printing, but upon further looking I should have referred to Zenfolio and similar. So for those who use Zenfolio in particular, are you pleased with it? Any hitches or glitches?

Eric


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 5, 2011)

I use Mpix Pro a tad different than Mpix. There awesome all the way around. Shipping is always Fedex next day. Never over 4.00 on shipping. You MUST have a calibrated monitor as they never push / pull / adjust or enhance your files.
  You order from a system called roes, and yes you can opt to send files to there sister site mpix were they can buy them from mpix directly BUT WHY would you do that. No profit as you are now giving them away. And you need to see your prints before the client does, Quality Control.

Cheers D.E.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 5, 2011)

Millers vs mpix pro (even though they are the same company) Millers will color correct your prints. Millers account holders get free next day shipping no matter what the size of the order.


----------

